
SpaceX to fly two space tourists around the moon in 2018 - aaronbrethorst
http://money.cnn.com/2017/02/27/technology/spacex-moon-tourism/index.html?adkey=bn
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13748302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13748302)

